# 1099-K $50 Off?



## Nick K (Nov 8, 2015)

I only drove for Uber for November and December, so it wasn't too hard to do this, but they're saying that my gross was $512.20, however, when I go back and add fares+surge+rider payment, I come out with $462.20, am I missing something?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Nick K said:


> I only drove for Uber for November and December, so it wasn't too hard to do this, but they're saying that my gross was $512.20, however, when I go back and add fares+surge+rider payment, I come out with $462.20, am I missing something?


My guess is SRF. Could be tolls or something else that was reimbursed


----------



## Nick K (Nov 8, 2015)

No, I didn't have any tolls. On the tax summary it says
Gross Fares: $453.40
Split Fare Fee: $1.00
Safe Rides Fee: $57.80
Total: $512.20


----------



## Nick K (Nov 8, 2015)

Never mind, I figured it out.
Thanks.


----------

